# Identifying Castrol-branded BX-202 BMX bicycle



## Bicycle Museum of America (Apr 6, 2021)

Good morning, everyone. I was wondering if anyone had any information on this bicycle. The photo was sent to me from Bulgaria, if that helps. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 27, 2021)

The Castrol sticker is 100% just a sticker someone stuck on there. Very interesting bike though....def first time ever seeing one of those


----------

